# Rupert, my little man



## Ofelia (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello darling...

I lost you so suddenly but to be fair it was after a brief but harrowing fight for your life, that you peacefully passed.

You fought very hard, a small but sturdy little bun who's favourite pass time was to leap slowly through long grass, gazing around, safe in your pen. You never really liked to be set free inside or outside and loved the comfort and security of a fence.

You were a champion husband and friend to Timmy, our gorgeous old lady (RIP) who passed from old age, her last days spent snuggled under your chin as you patiently watched over her.

Patience, kindness, steadfastness and gratitude were your traits.

I loved you so much. You were never very cuddly but you did like television, if you could sit next to me.

I am going to write as much as I can for you and find some lovely photos too.

Be back soon Rupert :inlove:


----------



## JimD (Nov 29, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 29, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Ofelia (Nov 30, 2009)

I miss you very much Rupert and I find coming here to talk to you, is both helpful and very very sad. I hope you are so happy and free to just run and run without a sore leg.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2009)

Rupert was a little fighter....

I'm just so sorry you lost him.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 30, 2009)

:rainbow::bigtears:ray:


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 25, 2010)

:hug:

It'll be ok, don't worry. Im sure alot of us, know how you feel right now. It is traumatic to lose a pet (preferably a bunny)

Think of all the happy times you had with Rupert  Rupert sounds like he was a spoilt bunny in his day 

I'd love to see a picture of Rupert.

RIP


----------

